# Federgabel für Kinder Austauschthread



## GrazerTourer (8. März 2020)

Hallo,

Unser Mworx ist derzeit ja noch völlig starr unterwegs. Ich möchte meinem Sohn aber eine Federgabel gönnen.

Ich habe eine Fox Float 100RL (2004er) daheim liegen. Die ist tip top in Ordnung. Das Problem aber ist, dass die selbst mit 0,5 Bar Luftdruck nicht passend funktioniert. Mit so wenig Federweg ist sie einfach viel zu progressiv. Selbst ohne Luft bist du bei zirka 4cm Federweg schon in der Negativfeder drin (Stahlfeder), welche sehr hart ist. Das Setup funktioniert so leider einfach nicht für ein Kind. :-( Nicht einmal ich könnte die mit dem Federweg vernünftig fahren (73kg).

Mich würden hier eure Erfahrungen interessieren.
Ich selbst würde eine Federgabel für Disc suchen, die nicht höher als 450mm baut (24 oder 26 Zoll).. Was kann man denn da so nehmen, das ab einem Gewicht von so 25kg halbwegs gut funktioniert?


----------



## Toolkid (8. März 2020)

keine eigene Erfahrung, aber thebikedads.com testen Kinderräder und -komponenten.
Kids forks

Ansonten kenne ich noch Kinderfahrradfinder.de und das dort getestete Maxwell 24 ist mit einer Reba 100 bestückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (8. März 2020)

Ich hab in beiden Mworx eine Rock Shox Gold 30 mit 80mm verbaut. Die bekommt die Tage noch etwas dünneres Öl verpasst und dann funzt das ganz gut.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. März 2020)

Ich bin, wie schon erwähnt, für die RST F1RST Air 24"


----------



## LockeTirol (9. März 2020)

Es funktionieren aktuelle Fox Performance Gabeln (Ich hätte noch eine 26" 80mm neuwertig zum Verkauf) oder idealerweise die Saso Kindergabeln wie sie von Propain  VPACE und Commencal verbaut werden. Die sind auch noch sehr leicht dazu.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. März 2020)

Die verbaute Dämpfung in der Gabel, ist für solch wenig Gewicht nicht ausgelegt.
Hier musst du um shimmen und am besten auch anderes Gabelöl.
Bei der Luftkartusche musst du auch anpassen, denke eine größere Negativkammer schaffen.


----------



## Schwatten (30. März 2020)

Mein Kurzer wollte als 24er auf jeden Fall eine Federgabel. Es ist ein Merida mit einer SRSuntour mit Stahlfeder geworden. Die bewegte sich zunächst mal gar nicht. Ich habe dann bei Kurbelix eine weichere Feder (9€) bestellt und die Drehdeckel links und rechts getauscht. So habe ich den flacheren Drehdeckel jetzt auf der Federseite und die Gabel hat sogar etwas Sack. Nicht falsch verstehen, sie ist noch weit von einer gut funktionierenden Federgabel weg, aber sie federt jetzt bei Schlägen ein. 
Das nächste 26er wird mit meiner alten Marzochhi Gabel aufgebaut, die tut es dann richtig.


----------



## Rattfahra (30. März 2020)

Ich zitier mich grad mal selbst. Kleine Übersicht zwecks 20" Gabeln mit Gewichten und ca. Preis:


Rattfahra schrieb:


> Zwecks leichterer Gabel hab ich nochmal geschaut und eigentlich gibts nur eine Alternative in 20" und zwar die von 1st Ride für 300€. Allerdings ist mir das den Aufpreis nicht wert.
> 
> Spinner 300 Air 20": 130 €, 1700g
> 1st Ride 20" Gabel: 300 €, 1440g
> ...


----------



## LockeTirol (30. März 2020)

Die VPACE SL Gabel ist auch die von Saso, so wie die 1st Ride. Kostet aber 279. Wenn das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## pinnback (29. April 2020)

Habe jetzt mal die 1st Ride bestellt für meinen Jüngsten und sein 20" Kubike. Das Gewicht find ich am wichtigsten neben der Funktion bei den Knirpsen. DIe Starrgabel geht allerdings auf den Trails, die wir jetzt langsam fahren, garnicht mehr. 1400g ist ja ein top-Wert. Bin auf die Funktion gespannt. Weiss jemand die Einbauhöhe der 1st Ride? Steht leider nicht auf der Website...


----------



## pinnback (29. April 2020)

Tja und jetzt gehts los: Ich brauch ein Vorderrad mit Scheibenbremsnabe  Hat jemand was? Das Spank gibts nicht einzeln neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niermem2 (4. Mai 2020)

So ich folge mal dem Thema. 
Baue gerade selber ein MWorx mit 24" Stargabel auf, habe allerdings schon den 26" Laufradsatz parat und nun eine 26" Reba für 80€ geschossen. Mit der Gabel habe ich folgendes vor:
Auf 80mm traveln
Service machen (mit dünnerem Öl)
Eventuell das Casting in Rahmenfarbe Pulvern lassen - hierzu rede ich mal mit dem ansässigem Beschichter 
Neue Decals kommen auf jedenfall

Werde mal versuchen darüber ein wenig zu berichten.
Welches Öl nehmt ihr denn wenn ihr von dünnerem redet? 0W?


----------



## niermem2 (6. Mai 2020)

Sooo, 
Mal wieder was gelernt. Die rockshox reba aus 2010 ist angekommen, passt aber aufgrund der geringen Höhe des steuerrohrs nicht in den Rahmen ?

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das lösen kann? Kann ich den Schaft gegen einen neuen Schaft tauschen? Geht das bei rockshox?


----------



## Schwatten (7. Mai 2020)

https://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Ersatzteile-fuer-Federgabeln/ND-Tuned-Gabelschaft.html
Ob das lohnt? Einige haben es wohl auch bei der lokalen Schlosserei versucht, die kann u.U. auch einpressen. Da habe ich noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Lass mal hören, ob Du eine Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## pinnback (7. Mai 2020)

So, hier mein Beitrag zum Thema. Wollte dem Junior (5 Jahre) sein Kubike 20L pimpen. Hat besser geklappt als gedacht. Fährt sich laut ihm sehr gut, muss aber noch auf harten Trails getestet werden.
Gabel 1st Ride 20"
Bremse XT 685
Scheibe Deore 160mm
Maxxis Schlappen hatte er schon vorher drauf.

Info's zur Gabel(!!!): Bauhöhe ist rund 5cm mehr als die Starrgabel. Rad ist aber nicht wackelig und sieht auch nicht gross höher aus...
Die Schaftlänge ist mit 135mm angegeben, was viel zu kurz für das Steuerrohr (10cm) plus Lager und Vorbau wäre. Glücklicherweise kam die Gabel dann aber mit rund 25cm Schaft (meine Gebete wurden erhört!)
Am Telefon sagte mir Propain, dass die Bremsaufnahme PM140 ist, aber es ist 160. Die Gabel ist auch im Frechdax verbaut und hat dort ne 165mm SRAM Level Bremse.
Der Druck war bei lieferung 55PSI, was für meinen Julius mit seinen 18kg viel zu viel war. Habe jetzt 40 drauf und sie spricht gut an, ich kann aber noch runtergehen glaube ich.

Den XT Hebel habe ich ganz nah ran eingestellt und er hat den gleichen Abstand zum Griff wie seine "Kinderbremse" von Tektro, die er vorher hatte. Eingewöhnung ging innerhalb von Minuten!

EDIT: Das Laufrad ist von Taylor-Wheels für 39€! Ist die günstige Alternative zu Spank wo die Felge schon 80 kostet.

Der Gabel liegen keine Kralle und keine Bremssattel-Schrauben bei. Auch keine Anleitung für z.B. Luftdruck und Rebound. Gibts auch nicht online. Schade. Aber kann man ja rumtüfteln.


----------



## 123GT (7. Mai 2020)

Hi, also ich habe für meinen Sohn (9) ein Haibike Rookie 24 neu aufgebaut. Da ist eine 2002er Marzocchi MX Comp Air drin, die gut funktioniert. Hat 2 Luftkammern die bei 1bar gut ansprechen. Eine 2000er Sid Hydraair muss ich noch zusammenbauen, mal sehen wie die so ist. Baulänge ist gleich wie bei 24" XCR.
Gruß René


----------



## 123GT (7. Mai 2020)

Hier noch ein Bild davon:


Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2020)

Ich habe vorgestern die Dämpfer Kartusche meiner fox 100rf aus 2004 mit einer Kartusche eines 2 Jahre jüngeren Modells getauscht. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht beim 25kg Fshrergewicht!


----------



## Mzungu (8. Mai 2020)

niermem2 schrieb:


> Sooo,
> Mal wieder was gelernt. Die rockshox reba aus 2010 ist angekommen, passt aber aufgrund der geringen Höhe des steuerrohrs nicht in den Rahmen ?
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das lösen kann? Kann ich den Schaft gegen einen neuen Schaft tauschen? Geht das bei rockshox?



ähm...warte. Das Steuerrohr ist zu kurz? Also der Gabelschaft zu lang? Wieso kürzt du den nicht einfach?


----------



## niermem2 (8. Mai 2020)

Ahh wenn es so leicht wäre. Steuerrohr ist 80mm lang, tappered Bereich 105mm. Hab bereits mit MRC telefoniert, dort ist der tappered Bereich ca. 72mm


----------



## Mzungu (8. Mai 2020)

Ahso. Ja da wäre ne Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Schaft besser.


----------



## Kati (8. Mai 2020)

War das nicht eh das Problem der älteren Rock Shox? Auch SID usw. Die neueren sollen einen kürzeren getaperten Bereich haben.


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweile auch ein paar Gabeln getestet bzw. mein Sohn.
Hier unser Fazit:

Spinner Grind Air 24:

bedingt geeignet für leichte Kinder, funktioniert erst ab 25-28kg Fahrergewicht
eher straff

RST CAPA 24:

schwer, aber funktioniert - wir nutzen sie am "allday" bike

VPACE SL24 (Saso):

leicht und super smooth - ich habe keinen Vergleich zur RST First Air
perfekt für leichte Fahrer <23kg


----------



## Ghosters (12. Mai 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob eine Rock Shox Recon Gold oder eine Manitou Markhor besser fürs Kinderfahrrad ist bzw besser einzustellen ist?


----------



## niermem2 (14. Mai 2020)

für ein 20-25Kg Schweres Kind sollte 2,5WT Öl in der Gabel ausrreichend Dämpfung bieten oder?


----------



## izzyka (15. Mai 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> VPACE SL24 (Saso):
> 
> leicht und super smooth - ich habe keinen Vergleich zur RST First Air
> perfekt für leichte Fahrer <23kg



Die VPACE SL24 klingt interessant, aber leider finde ich im Netz keine weiteren Informationen.

Handelt es sich um eine Luftfedergabel? Wieviel kostet die Federgabel? Hat die Gabel Cantisockel für V-Brakes?


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. Mai 2020)

niermem2 schrieb:


> für ein 20-25Kg Schweres Kind sollte 2,5WT Öl in der Gabel ausrreichend Dämpfung bieten oder?


Noch keinen Erfahrung und auch keine Info dazu gefunden, hab mir jetzt mal 5wt bestellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (15. Mai 2020)

123GT schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe für meinen Sohn (9) ein Haibike Rookie 24 neu aufgebaut. Da ist eine 2002er Marzocchi MX Comp Air drin, die gut funktioniert. Hat 2 Luftkammern die bei 1bar gut ansprechen. Eine 2000er Sid Hydraair muss ich noch zusammenbauen, mal sehen wie die so ist. Baulänge ist gleich wie bei 24" XCR.
> Gruß René


Hast Du den Service selber gemacht? Ich habe noch eine MX Comp ETA liegen, die will ich in das 26er einbauen, finde aber kein Servicekit.


----------



## 123GT (15. Mai 2020)

Hi, ja den Service hab ich selbst gemacht. Ist bei der Gabel aber unkompliziert. Brauchst nur Öl und O-Ringe (Maße muss ich nachsehen). Absteifer gibt's nur noch von Enduro Bearings wenn sie kaput sind. Die Haupt-Dichtungen gehen eher selten kaputt.
Gruß René


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2020)

niermem2 schrieb:


> für ein 20-25Kg Schweres Kind sollte 2,5WT Öl in der Gabel ausrreichend Dämpfung bieten oder?


Ich hab 0er Rock shox Öl in der fox.


----------



## Chris_DH (16. Mai 2020)

izzyka schrieb:


> Die VPACE SL24 klingt interessant, aber leider finde ich im Netz keine weiteren Informationen.
> 
> Handelt es sich um eine Luftfedergabel? Wieviel kostet die Federgabel? Hat die Gabel Cantisockel für V-Brakes?



Die Gabel gibt es auf Anfrage bei VPACE.
Ist eine Luftfedergabel mit Carbon Casting - Disc only.


----------



## MartinT85 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich lese hier und in anderen Beiträge schon länger mit. Suche für das Orbea MX24 Disc meines Sohnes eine Federgabel, kann aber nirgends eine RST F1RST Air, Spinner Grind oder ähnliche finde. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich bestellen kann? p.s. google liefert nichts dazu


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Mai 2020)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Weißenberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MartinT85 (21. Mai 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaue ich mir Mal an, leider nur die weiße Variante... Das es keine anderen Händler gibt...


----------



## wombel74 (22. Mai 2020)

MartinT85 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lese hier und in anderen Beiträge schon länger mit. Suche für das Orbea MX24 Disc meines Sohnes eine Federgabel, kann aber nirgends eine RST F1RST Air, Spinner Grind oder ähnliche finde. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich bestellen kann? p.s. google liefert nichts dazu



Wenn du kein Problem damit hast in Tschechien zu bestellen :





						CYCOLOGY - shop
					

Vaše staré kolo už dosloužilo a vy se ohlížíte po novém, nebo jste úplný cyklistický nováček? Tady jste správně. Máme pro vás jízdní kola pro každou příležitost – vybírejte, porovnávejte a nestyďte se zeptat. Se vším vám rádi poradíme, ať do toho s námi můžete pořádně šlápnout.




					m.cycology.cz
				



Wir haben dort schon 2 Spinner Grind gekauft, ist alles ohne Probleme abgelaufen.


----------



## litevilledoc (11. Juni 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Es funktionieren aktuelle Fox Performance Gabeln (Ich hätte noch eine 26" 80mm neuwertig zum Verkauf) oder idealerweise die Saso Kindergabeln wie sie von Propain  VPACE und Commencal verbaut werden. Die sind auch noch sehr leicht dazu.


Hi,
wo bekommt man denn eine SASo Kindergabel, bräuchte eine für unser Max 24, Snören kann leider keine abgeben.
Danke
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensen83 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen ,

möchte hier mal kurz meine Erfahrung mit der RST F1st 24 teilen. Ich habe diese Gabel vor einem Jahr neu für 190€ gekauft und war sehr positiv überrascht. Die Gabel hat SAG und federt selbst im sitzen kleine Schläge weg. Aktuell sind etwa 35 psi drin. Ich kann diese Gabel nur empfehlen. Leicht und arbeitet fast wie eine große !!!


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juni 2020)

Wenns in Richtung 650b gehen soll. Ich hab meinem Junior ne alte Pike RCT3 verbaut und war nach dem Umbau auf das leichtere Rebound Set-Up total überrascht. Die arbeitet mit 10PSI so smooth. Bei komplett offenem Rebound springt das VR 5cm vom Boden hoch wenn man die Gabel nach dem komprimieren los lässt.


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2020)

litevilledoc schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo bekommt man denn eine SASo Kindergabel, bräuchte eine für unser Max 24, Snören kann leider keine abgeben.
> Danke
> LG


Das selbe Thema beschäftigt mich auch. Kennt jemand Bezugsquellen zur Saso Mekem 24“?
danke


----------



## Bensen83 (24. Juni 2020)

MartinT85 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lese hier und in anderen Beiträge schon länger mit. Suche für das Orbea MX24 Disc meines Sohnes eine Federgabel, kann aber nirgends eine RST F1RST Air, Spinner Grind oder ähnliche finde. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich bestellen kann? p.s. google liefert nichts dazu


hier kannst Du die Gabel kaufen


----------



## Schwatten (3. September 2020)

Glück auf zusammen,
ich musste feststellen, dass die für das Rad meines Sohnes eingeplante MZ MX Comp ETA ein Stahlfedergabel mit Luftunterstützung ist. Ich bin also schon wieder auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel (100 mm, 26 Zoll, 1 1/8).
Die Gebrauchtangebote sind mir einfach zu teuer. Ohne Service 120 € für eine sehr alte Gabel zu zahlen sehe ich nicht ein. 
Bisher ist die Manitou Markhor mein Favorit, gibt es neu ab 190 €. Hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?
Ich hatte auch überlegt aus der MZ die Feder auszubauen und nur mit Luft zu fahren. Hat das schon mal einer gemacht? Mein Sohn wiegt kein 40 Kilo.
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## Mzungu (3. September 2020)

Geduld. Irgendwann taucht im Gebrauchtmarkt eine SID oder DURIN auf. Selbst wenn du dann nochmal für einen Service investieren musst hast du am Ende das beste P/L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123GT (3. September 2020)

Mein Sohn (30kg) hatte vorher eine MX Comp Air in gutem Zustand. Jetzt hat er eine 2000er SID Air. Die ist deutlich leichter. Leider ist bei fast allen alten SID das linke Standrohr beschädigt wg. Mangelschmierung. Casting wurde neu gebuchst und der Hub reduziert so dass die beschädigte Stelle tiefer liegt. Bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht spricht sie trotzdem sehr gut an.
Gruß René


----------



## Bikelovers (9. September 2020)

Meine Tochter möchte zum Geburtstag ein OrbeaMx Team Disc haben (24 Zoll, bis dahin ca. 24kg leicht). 

Ich überlege, ob es Sinn macht, die SpinnerAir oder 1stRide nachzurüsten. 
Wir fahren leichtes Gelände mit ihr. 
Noch ist sie mit ihrem jetzigen Woom4 bergab sehr zögerlich.

Lohnt sich der Aufwand überhaupt?


----------



## Fabri83 (9. September 2020)

Meine Jungs haben je ein Kubikes 24 Trail. Das erste haben wir mit der RST bestellt, das zweite war ab Lager mit der Spinner Air 300. Die Spinner hat sich beim Gewicht meiner Jungs (~25kg) nur bewegt, wenn keine Luft drin war... Haben diese zum Glück auf die RST upgrade können. Mit den First sind wir soweit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bikelovers (9. September 2020)

Fabri83 schrieb:


> Meine Jungs haben je ein Kubikes 24 Trail. Das erste haben wir mit der RST bestellt, das zweite war ab Lager mit der Spinner Air 300. Die Spinner hat sich beim Gewicht meiner Jungs (~25kg) nur bewegt, wenn keine Luft drin war... Haben diese zum Glück auf die RST upgrade können. Mit den First sind wir soweit sehr zufrieden



Klares Statement, danke!


----------



## daniel77 (9. September 2020)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Glück auf zusammen,
> ich musste feststellen, dass die für das Rad meines Sohnes eingeplante MZ MX Comp ETA ein Stahlfedergabel mit Luftunterstützung ist. Ich bin also schon wieder auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel (100 mm, 26 Zoll, 1 1/8).
> Die Gebrauchtangebote sind mir einfach zu teuer. Ohne Service 120 € für eine sehr alte Gabel zu zahlen sehe ich nicht ein.
> Bisher ist die Manitou Markhor mein Favorit, gibt es neu ab 190 €. Hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?
> ...



ich habe eine neuwertige Manitou R7 MRD für 110€ auf eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Nach dem kürzen des Schaftes wiegt sie 1250g und funktioniert für die anliegenden 22kg Fahrergewicht sehr gut.


----------



## Schwatten (10. September 2020)

Ich habe jetzt eine SID auf ebay Kleinanzeigen für 90 € bekommen. Sie braucht einen Service, da kann ich dann gleich dünneres Öl einfüllen. Neue Dichtungen mache ich dann auch gleich. Sie ist zwar alt, aber sieht gut aus. Einbauhöhe ist auch sehr gering, sieht bei mir also auch super aus. Danke für den Tipp, ruhig bleiben und abwarten zahlt sich wohl aus.


----------



## joglo (10. September 2020)

nur mal also Info, zumindest die Variante ohne Cantibolzen der F1RST Air 24 ist bei Nubuk Bikes jetzt wieder bestellbar und angeblich in 2-14Tagen lieferbar








						GABEL FIRST 24 AIR 60MM SCHWARZ DISC-BRAKE 28.6X260X0-ALU | Nubuk Bikes
					






					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				



In den letzten Wochen hat es die ja scheinbar überhaupt nirgends mehr zum bestellen gegeben.


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. September 2020)

Fabri83 schrieb:


> Meine Jungs haben je ein Kubikes 24 Trail. Das erste haben wir mit der RST bestellt, das zweite war ab Lager mit der Spinner Air 300. Die Spinner hat sich beim Gewicht meiner Jungs (~25kg) nur bewegt, wenn keine Luft drin war... Haben diese zum Glück auf die RST upgrade können. Mit den First sind wir soweit sehr zufrieden


Wir haben die Air300 im Early Rider und da macht sie was sie soll, Fahrergewicht knapp 30 Kilo. Und es ist noch Luft drin ;-) Vll Glück gehabt oder Pech ?


----------



## odolmann (15. September 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Wir haben die Air300 im Early Rider und da macht sie was sie soll, Fahrergewicht knapp 30 Kilo. Und es ist noch Luft drin ;-) Vll Glück gehabt oder Pech ?


Wir haben ebenfalls eine 24" Spinner Air im Early Rider die hervorragend funktioniert, sieht man gut auf Videoaufnahmen wenn ich vor dem Kind fahre und nach hinten filme. Eine zweite Spinner Air300 im 20" Orbea läuft hingegen nicht so gut (Luftverlust, starker Rebound) weshalb ich eine Serienstreuung für realistisch halte. Alter der beiden Gabeln ist in etwa gleich (knapp 1 Jahr). Ich werde die kleine Spinner mal einem Service unterziehen um zu schauen ob es damit besser wird, sonst bleibt mir die Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Fabri83 (15. September 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Wir haben ebenfalls eine 24" Spinner Air im Early Rider die hervorragend funktioniert, sieht man gut auf Videoaufnahmen wenn ich vor dem Kind fahre und nach hinten filme. Eine zweite Spinner Air300 im 20" Orbea läuft hingegen nicht so gut (Luftverlust, starker Rebound) weshalb ich eine Serienstreuung für realistisch halte. Alter der beiden Gabeln ist in etwa gleich (knapp 1 Jahr). Ich werde die kleine Spinner mal einem Service unterziehen um zu schauen ob es damit besser wird, sonst bleibt mir die Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.


Hätte ich die 30€ Aufpreis lieber in ein paar Burger investiert, damit die Jungs beim Gewicht aufholen  
Das Gewicht der Spinner war aber fast 1kg mehr, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr an den genauen Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabri83 (15. September 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Wir haben ebenfalls eine 24" Spinner Air im Early Rider die hervorragend funktioniert, sieht man gut auf Videoaufnahmen wenn ich vor dem Kind fahre und nach hinten filme. Eine zweite Spinner Air300 im 20" Orbea läuft hingegen nicht so gut (Luftverlust, starker Rebound) weshalb ich eine Serienstreuung für realistisch halte. Alter der beiden Gabeln ist in etwa gleich (knapp 1 Jahr). Ich werde die kleine Spinner mal einem Service unterziehen um zu schauen ob es damit besser wird, sonst bleibt mir die Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.



Hätte ich die 30€ Aufpreis lieber in ein paar Burger investiert, damit die Jungs beim Gewicht aufholen  
Das Gewicht der Spinner war aber fast 1kg mehr, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr an den genauen Wert.


----------



## odolmann (16. September 2020)

@Fabri83 ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst, aber beide Jungs sind sportlich trainiert und liegen mit 28kg bzw. 35kg ziemlich gut im Soll. Die 50mm Federweg die das MX20 nach der Umrüstung jetzt hat geben dem Fahrer mehr Sicherheit und verlängern die Ausdauer auf Abfahrten. Die Arme ermüden weniger und damit bleibt der Spaß an den Trails erhalten. Die derzeit mittelmäßige Performance der Federgabel sehe eher ich als er, von daher halb so wild.


----------



## Mzungu (16. September 2020)

Gerade ist eine Magura TS8 im Bikemarkt für 90 Euro. Die könnte taugen.


----------



## d-lo (12. Oktober 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Klares Statement, danke!


Servus, weißt du zufällig, ob die RST auf 65 mm getravellt ist und man sie evtl. auf 80 mm bringt? (Sinn und Unsinn sei mal dahingestellt...)

Danke schon mal
Daniel


----------



## Smurffy (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, bräuchte hier auch mal Rat für einen Gabeltausch. Habe von den Nachbarn für unseren Kleinen ein defektes 24er Cnd Cujo bekommen. Hier ist die Starrgabel defekt weil Tuchfühlung mit Baum. Details kenne ich nicht, Gabel jedoch verzogen. Würde jetzt gerne eine Federgabel zum schmalen Taler verbauen. Hab hier schon etwas gelesen. Favorit wäre ne alte SID aber gibt es selten. Wären eine alte Manitou Axel oder Skareb auch brauchbar? Wie ist es mit alten Mz's? Z.b. Z3 air? Eine Magura Quake air wird auch gerade angeboten. Wäre das was? Junior wiegt ca. 20kg und mittlerweile fährt er mit mir auch mal über den Hometrail. Wenn jemand was im Keller liegen, darf er sich gerne melden.
Danke


----------



## joglo (18. Oktober 2020)

Smurffy schrieb:


> Hallo, bräuchte hier auch mal Rat für einen Gabeltausch. Habe von den Nachbarn für unseren Kleinen ein defektes 24er Cnd Cujo bekommen. Hier ist die Starrgabel defekt weil Tuchfühlung mit Baum. Details kenne ich nicht, Gabel jedoch verzogen. Würde jetzt gerne eine Federgabel zum schmalen Taler verbauen. Hab hier schon etwas gelesen. Favorit wäre ne alte SID aber gibt es selten. Wären eine alte Manitou Axel oder Skareb auch brauchbar? Wie ist es mit alten Mz's? Z.b. Z3 air? Eine Magura Quake air wird auch gerade angeboten. Wäre das was? Junior wiegt ca. 20kg und mittlerweile fährt er mit mir auch mal über den Hometrail. Wenn jemand was im Keller liegen, darf er sich gerne melden.
> Danke


SID und Skareb (keine comp mit Federn) lassen sich gut für Kinder nutzen. 20Kg ist aber halt wirklich leicht und deshalb schwierig eine Federgabel passend zu trimmen, weil die meisten Luft-Gabeln halt zumindest ein bisschen Druck brauchen.
Die Axel hat nur ne Feder, nix für 20Kg, zudem 2.3Kg schwer, nix um ein Bike kindgerecht leicht zu bekommen.

Also alles mit Feder/coil wird eher nicht passen weil die Feder halt für einen gewissen Gewichtdbereich von durchschnittlichen Erwachsenen ausgelegt sind, es sei den Du tauscht/trickst.
Bei Öl/Luft lässt sich auch recht einfach ein etwas dünnflüssigeres Öl verwenden und halt mit wenig Druck fahren.

Auch Einbauhöhe nicht vergessen. Ne alte SID mit 63mm FW baut nicht besonders hoch, >80mm wird bei den meisten Gabeln zu einer zu großen EBH führen und Dir die Geo des Bike versauen (Chopper, und noch schlimmer, ein zu hohes Tretlager).
Miss doch mal die EBH der original Gabel. Wenn ich mir das richtig vorstellen, könnte es sein, dass das Cujo noch nicht mal für eine 24" Federgabel ausgelegt ist.
Hat es nicht auch dicke + Reifen?


----------



## Smurffy (18. Oktober 2020)

Hi, 
Vielen Dank erstmal.
Ja, es handelt sich um das Cujo mit Starrgabel und dicken Reifen.
Habe mal nachgemessen und komme auf eine Einbauhöhe von 410. 
Habe mal eine alte mag21 eingeschoben. Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus hat aber leider keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme. 
Was wäre denn eine Alternative zur Federgabel? Habe bis jetzt nur die Musso-Gabel von Aliexpress gefunden.
Hätte noch die alten Rock shox a la Judy SL oder Indy im Auge. Wäre das was?


----------



## Mzungu (18. Oktober 2020)

Magura Durin wäre auch noch sehr leicht.


----------



## joglo (18. Oktober 2020)

Smurffy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Vielen Dank erstmal.
> Ja, es handelt sich um das Cujo mit Starrgabel und dicken Reifen.
> Habe mal nachgemessen und komme auf eine Einbauhöhe von 410.
> ...


Bei 410mm EBH der Starrgabel gehen nur sehr frühe/alte Generation von Federgabeln ohne die Geo spürbar zu beeinflussen.
Die Mag hat ca 420mm, frühe SID mit 63mm FW haben je nach genauen Typ und Krone 425-440mm EBH.
Ne Judy sollte schon eher 450mm haben, und dass ist dann deutlich zu viel.
Auch ne Skareb mit 80mm FW hat 445mm.

Also Federgabel mit <430 (würde ich mal als max. EBH ansetzen) aber Disc-Mount mit brauchbaren Standard wir PM oder IS gibts eigentlich nicht...
Du könntest natürlich auch mit Felgenbremsen arbeiten und Adapter für die Anpassung der Sockel nutzen, ist aber auch Trickserei.

Ich würde eher versuchen ne passende Rigid-Fork zu suchen. Die +Reifen sollten ja auch etwas Komfort bieten.

Teuer aber leicht und passend:








						24" Kania Starrgabel Federgabelmaß V-/Disc-Brake lackiert
					

Als Ersatzteil oder zum Selbstbaufbau eines leichten Kinderrades. Original wie am aktuellen Kaniabike Twentyfour Large verbaut (Federgabel-Maß).…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smurffy (19. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir mal die vermeintlich defekte Originalgabel angeschaut und bin mir nich sicher ob die überhaupt ne Macke. Kann heute Bend mal ein Bild einstellen. Ansonsten wäre noch die suntour xcr air 24 ein Gedanke.


----------



## Smurffy (19. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal Bilder


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. Oktober 2020)

Die Gabel ist definitiv nach hinten verbogen bzw frontal gestaucht, die kann /sollte wech.


----------



## Smurffy (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Gabel abzugeben die bereits in einem Kinderrfahrrad genutzt wurde? Favorit wäre evtl. die Mars. Müsste den Gabelschaft wahrscheinlich so weit kürzen, dass die Gabel dann nicht mehr in einem Retrobike verwendet werden kann und das wäre Schade...zumindest bei mein CND M800 verlangt ca.180mm und für das 24er sind es deutlich weniger weil Lenkkopf viel kürzer.


----------



## nobss (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Miteinander
Ich bin dabei des Bike vom 10j. Patenkind abzuspecken, ein Trek Marlin 5 WMS Purple Flip 
Bis auf VR, Gabel & Vorbau wurden alles getauscht und so bisher 2Kg eingespart.
Jetzt würde ich gerne noch die 2.5Kg SR Coil Gabel ersetzten, mit VR sollte knapp 1Kg drin liegen.
Also bin ich auf der Suche nach einer leichten 27.5er Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Umbau auf Aussenliegende Lagerschale fällt leider weg, da sonst die Garantie erlischt.
Eine RS SID wäre vom Gewicht Top, aber funktioniert die schon bei geringen Gewicht oder mehr was für Racer da nicht so Smooth?
Oder eine Manitou Markhor. Die wiegt zwar ein wenig mehr als die SID kostet aber auch nur die Hälfte.
Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich euch Sehr Dankbar 
Beste Grüsse
nobs


----------



## Schwatten (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann dir nur von einer sid xc Hydra von 2001 berichten. Die spricht mit dünnem Öl und wenig Luft super an, auch bei 30 kg fahrergewicht. Vielleicht ist ja eine 26 Zoll Gabel eine alternative? Günstig zu bekommen und oft mit 1 1/8 schaft. Einbauhöhe sollte kein Problem sein. Aber ob das Laufrad passt? Hast du noch ein 26 Vorderrad rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (30. Oktober 2020)

Beste alternative zur SID ist die REBA. sollte auch gut mit 1 1/8 Schaft zu bekommen sein.
Aber wieso nicht das Steuersatz-Unterteil umpressen? Ist halt 5 min. mehr Arbeit sollte das Rad wirklich mal zwecks Garantie abgegeben werden müssen...


----------



## nobss (2. November 2020)

Merci
@Schwatten Mullet mal anders rum, VR26 & HR27.5 ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine Option. Habe aber auch kein normales 26VR, nur mit LEFTY Nabe.
@olsche Ja die Option mit Aussenliegender Lagerschale würde die Auswahl schon erhöhen, falls ich nix gescheites finde wäre das der Plan. Einbauhöhe darf halt nicht zu hoch werden, sonst wird's komisch.


----------



## olsche (3. November 2020)

Ich hab jetzt bei dem 29er meiner Frau und dem 27,5er meiner Tochter jeweils den EC von CaneCreek verbaut.
Fährt sich problemlos...


----------



## Zombie025 (8. November 2020)

Hallo, die 20er Spinner meines Sohns federt seit kurzem nur sehr langsam ein und aus. Eine Dämpfung kann man ja nicht einstellen, liegt's evtl an den kühleren Temperaturen? Kann man durch Ölwechsel etwas ändern, hat sie überhaupt eine Öldämpfung?
Gruß


----------



## flipdascrip (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, Meint ihr eine Reba dual air könnte passen für einen 10 jährigen?


----------



## flipdascrip (21. Dezember 2020)

40 kg wiegt er


----------



## Ivenl (21. Dezember 2020)

Sollte funktionieren. Gibt aber definitiv Gabeln die bei wenig Gewicht noch besser funktionieren


----------



## Smurffy (21. Dezember 2020)

Und welche?


----------



## Ivenl (21. Dezember 2020)

Habe für meine Tochter auch ne reba geholt, die dt Swiss xrm im Rad meiner Frau ist aber definitiv besser bei sehr wenig Psi.


----------



## melsen1985 (4. Februar 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> Wir haben ebenfalls eine 24" Spinner Air im Early Rider die hervorragend funktioniert, sieht man gut auf Videoaufnahmen wenn ich vor dem Kind fahre und nach hinten filme. Eine zweite Spinner Air300 im 20" Orbea läuft hingegen nicht so gut (Luftverlust, starker Rebound) weshalb ich eine Serienstreuung für realistisch halte. Alter der beiden Gabeln ist in etwa gleich (knapp 1 Jahr). Ich werde die kleine Spinner mal einem Service unterziehen um zu schauen ob es damit besser wird, sonst bleibt mir die Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.


Hallo,

kannst du (oder jemand anderes) sagen, was man für den Service an der Spinner Grind Air 24" für den Service benötigt und wo man die Teile her bekommt?

Auf B bei Spinner gibt es eine Anleitung. Ich würde es dem Bike-Laden überlassen, nur wissen die auch nicht so richtig, was man braucht. Für Tipps wäre ich euch echt dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (5. Februar 2021)

@melsen1985 ich hatte Lukasz geschrieben (Bluepill, EU Importeur von SPINNER) und er hat mir den Link zu dieser Anleitung gesandt. Das Zerlegen sowie Reinigen und Auftragen neuer Schmiermittel sollte kein Problem sein. Zudem hat er empfohlen den ursprünglich verbauten O-Ring in der Luftkammer durch einen X-Ring zu ersetzen, die genaue Bezeichnung ist AOR1554x262


----------



## melsen1985 (5. Februar 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> @melsen1985 ich hatte Lukasz geschrieben (Bluepill, EU Importeur von SPINNER) und er hat mir den Link zu dieser Anleitung gesandt. Das Zerlegen sowie Reinigen und Auftragen neuer Schmiermittel sollte kein Problem sein. Zudem hat er empfohlen den ursprünglich verbauten O-Ring in der Luftkammer durch einen X-Ring zu ersetzen, die genaue Bezeichnung ist AOR1554x262
> Anhang anzeigen 1201378


Vielen Dank!

Ich habe das hier gefunden:








						X-Ring 15,54 x 2,62 mm BS114 NBR 70 +/- 5 Shore A schwarz/black
					






					www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de
				




Ist das der richige?

Hast du eventuell die komplette Explosionszeichnung noch?


----------



## odolmann (5. Februar 2021)

@melsen1985 der X-Ring aus deinem Link entspricht vom Material und den Abmessungen dem Datenblatt. Mehr Infos zur Federgabel habe ich nicht erhalten, eine Explosionszeichnung scheint mir auch nicht nötig. Aber eventuell kann dir Łukasz damit weiterhelfen wenn du ihn anschreibst [email protected]


----------



## melsen1985 (8. Februar 2021)

Anbei die Explosionszeichnung von Lukasz. Da taucht der O-Ring AO1554x262 nicht auf...


----------



## odolmann (8. Februar 2021)

Puuuh, jetzt weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Tatsächlich hat das für mich aber keine Relevanz (mehr) da ich eine neue Gabel auf Gewährleistung bekommen habe. Wirklich helfen kann dir jetzt nur Łukasz


----------



## HarryBeast (8. Februar 2021)

Respekt und Anerkennung @odolmann , dass Du dessen Namen konstant richtig schreibst.


----------



## melsen1985 (4. März 2021)

Ich bin es nochmal. Ich habe das 2017er Modell mit O-ring.
Łukasz hat mir emfpohlen den X-Ring zu nehmen, aber:

but because slot for o-ring at air piston is wider than
the one later used for x-ring you gonna have to add additional washer (no.8
at the exploded view). Such washers can be also purchase at rubber tech
store.

Die Teilenummer aus der Zeichung (s. oben) lautet: ACTGR1-55254

Das muss ein Ring mit 55 mm x 25,4 mm sein. Aber was ACTGR1 bedeutet, weiß ich nicht.

Weiß jemand, wo man die Dust Seals (ASLMET-60, Nr. 18 in der Zeichnung)  herbekommen könnte?


----------



## Kati (4. März 2021)

Bisher geht es ja hier um Gabeln für kleiner Bikes, doch das Kind wächst einfach weiter.
Das nächste Projekt wird dann ein 29er.
Doch welche 29-Zoll-Gabel funktioniert für ein 40kg Spargeltarzan? Welche Modelle könnt Ihr empfehlen?
VPace verbaut z.B. die recht günstige Manitou Markhor. Ist die serienmäßig geeignet?
Oder gibt es "bessere" Alternativen?

Edit: Einsatzbereich ist XC und Touren. Suche also Gabeln mit Federweg 80-100mm


----------



## flipdascrip (9. März 2021)

Am Vitus von meinem Sohn ist eine Spinner Air 300 in 26" verbaut. Grundsätzlich ist der Rebound eher überdämpft bei dem durch Fahrergewicht bedingten geringem Luftdruck. Ab Werk war sie komplett trocken. Nach schmieren der Tauchrohre geht sie ein bisschen besser. Allerdings bekomme ich auf der Dämpfungsseite die Bodenmutter nicht mehr festgezogen. Die Dämpferkartusche dreht sich beim anziehen mit. Hat jemand einen heißen Schraubertipp hierfür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (9. März 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Bisher geht es ja hier um Gabeln für kleiner Bikes, doch das Kind wächst einfach weiter.
> Das nächste Projekt wird dann ein 29er.
> Doch welche 29-Zoll-Gabel funktioniert für ein 40kg Spargeltarzan? Welche Modelle könnt Ihr empfehlen?
> VPace verbaut z.B. die recht günstige Manitou Markhor. Ist die serienmäßig geeignet?
> ...


Ich habe mir aus einem anderen Thread das hier mal rauskopiert als Übersicht, ist aber Stand 2019, meine ich:

Stand 2019 - die gängigen *aktuellen* Einsteigermodelle mit einer kleinen Bewertung aufgelistet:


*Absolute Empfehlung:*
Fox 32 Performance Elite / Performance / Rhythm, Marzocchi Z2, RockShox Reba RL, Manitou Machete Pro, SR Suntour Axon

*Geht in Ordnung:*
RockShox 30 Gold, RockShox Judy Gold, Rockshox Recon RL, RockShox 35 RL, Manitou Markhor, Bulls Lytro 34 (umgelabelte SR Suntour-Gabel).

*Noch brauchbar:*
SR Suntour Raidon, BULLS Lytro 32 (umgelabelte SR Suntour-Gabel), SR Suntour Epixon, Manitou Machete Comp

*Gerade so:*
RockShox 30 Silver TK, RockShox Judy Silver TK, RockShox Recon TK (Stahl- oder Luftfeder), SR Suntour XCR (Luft), Rockshox XC 30 (Stahlfeder)

*Nicht zu empfehlen:*
SR Suntour XCT/XCM/XCE , RST Blaze


----------



## Kati (10. März 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aus einem anderen Thread das hier mal rauskopiert als Übersicht, ist aber Stand 2019, meine ich:
> 
> Stand 2019 - die gängigen *aktuellen* Einsteigermodelle mit einer kleinen Bewertung aufgelistet:
> 
> [...]


Interessante Übersicht. Die ist jetzt aber allgemein gehalten, oder?
Spezielle Kindertauglichkeit kann man daraus nicht ablesen?


----------



## HarryBeast (10. März 2021)

Ich habe bei meinen Recherchen so was Ähnliches auch zu 26"/24" gesammelt, aber Dir geht es ja um 29", richtig?


----------



## oBATMANo (10. März 2021)

Die RockShox Reba gibts ja in 26" mit speziellem Tuning für Kinder <65 kg.
Einfach mal bei SRAM anfragen, was da geändert wurde. Sollte sich bei der 29" Version ja auch realisieren lassen.

RS Reba 26" 100 mm <65 kg 00.4020.559.000
RS Reba 26" 120 mm <65 kg 00.4020.559.001


----------



## HarryBeast (10. März 2021)

Das ist ein prima Vorschlag, aber SRAM und RockShox scheinen es darauf anzulegen, dass man keine Kontaktdaten findet. Hättest Du einen Tipp?


----------



## oBATMANo (10. März 2021)

*E-Mail:* [email protected]
*Telefon:* 09721 2923 111 (Festnetz- bzw. Mobilfunkgebühr), erreichbar von 9:00-12:00 und 13:00-16:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (10. März 2021)

Mep! 

Your message to [email protected] couldn't be delivered.
The group support.germany only accepts messages from people in its organization or on its allowed senders list, and your email address isn't on the list.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. März 2021)

hab gerade mit dem SRAM Dealer Service telefoniert, der Unterschied sind lediglich die Tokens. Ansonsten alles gleich. Bei den OEM Stahlfedermodellen wird eine weichere Feder verbaut.

Bei der Luftgabel sollte also kein Token verbaut werden und der Einstellbereich der Dämpfung sollte ausreichen. Allerdings muss man darauf achten, dass bei sehr geringem Druck die Gabel zu sehr durch den Federweg rauschen kann. Da ist es dann sinnvoller einen Token zu installieren und in Kauf nehmen, dass der letzte cm nicht genutzt wird. Dafür sackt die Gabel bei Stufen weniger ab und gibt mehr Sicherheit.

Bei der Zugstufe sollte der Verstellbereich auch reichen. Falls nicht bleibt nur der Weg zum Tuner und Zugstufenbohrung etwas erweitern lassen.
Dünneres Öl führt dazu, dass die Zugstufe zwar schneller wird, aber auch die Druckstufe sehr weich wird. Da kanns dann wieder passieren, dass die Gabel zu stark wegsackt.

Generell sollte man Gabel nicht zu weich abstimmen. Mag sich zwar am Parkplatz super anfühlen, aber es wird schon bei mittleren Schlägen zu viel Federweg verbraucht. Kommt dann ein gröberer Schlag ist man bereits im progressiven Bereich der Federkennlinie und es ist auch einfach nicht mehr genug FW da um den Schlag abzufangen. Unterm Strich ist eine zu weiche Gabel dann deutlich unkomfortabler als eigentlich gedacht. Für ein Kleinkind dass nur den Weg entlang rollt, mag das noch keine Rolle spielen, bei bei älteren Kindern die rowdymäßig in jedes Loch rumpeln macht das viel aus.

Würde noch darauf achten, dass der Mindestlevel an Öl eingefüllt ist. Sollten 71 mm sein.

Bin aber kein RockShox Fachmann. Alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## HarryBeast (11. März 2021)

Du bist mein Held! Ich quälte mich mit RockShox in einem sozialen Medium ab und bekam bisher nur Gedöns.


----------



## Ivenl (11. März 2021)

*ich muss nochmal das Model nachgucken, aber ich bin bisher auch von den dt Swiss Gabeln für niedriges Gewicht echt begeistert.


----------



## agerhard (16. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kurze Rückfrage von einem "nicht so bewanderten": ist es möglich eine gebrauchte 100mm Manitou Marvel / Scareb (Air) 26" mit einer 27,5" Felge und einem Schwalbe Rocket Ron 57-584 zu nutzen oder reicht der Freigang oben auf gar keinen Fall?

Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## P3 Killa (30. März 2021)

Da unsere Starrgabel wohl noch einige Wochen bis zur Lieferung braucht haben wir gestern eine 2008er Fox 32 Factory RL gekauft.

Da der Vorbesitzer leider den Rebound angeknallt hatte musste ich die Gabel komplett zerlegen, einen Service wollte ich aber sowieso machen.

Der eigentliche Punkt, gibt es Erfahrungen bezüglich dem Öl?

Sollte für die kleinen dünneres Öl verwendet werden?


----------



## nobss (10. September 2022)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe.
Ein Service bei einer SR 20er Air, ist mal dringend nötig.
Leider habe ich im Netz, nix zum Service gefunden.
Eine Skizze mit Einzelteilen und Part Nummer, bin ich fündig geworden.
Von Interesse wäre halt Drehmoment und was für Öl das passende wäre  
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus


----------



## 123GT (10. September 2022)

Hallo, da die Dämpfung, wenn überhaupt, die Kartusche erledigt benötigst du nur Öl und Fett für die Schmierung. Für das LowerLeg würde ich 20er Öl und normales Fett nehmen. Den Luftkolben mit Sram Butter und 5ml dünnflüssiges Öl in die Luftkammer.
Habe aber keine Infos was Suntour empfehlen. 
Gruß


----------

